# What are bong percolators and diffusers?



## mogie (Jul 2, 2007)

*What are bong percolators and diffusers?*

Contributed by: *Daego* 
Submitted: January 16th, 2005 
Images archived: 2005 

*What is a perculator?* ​  A perculator (?perc? for short) is basically an additional water chamber found in the main shaft of the bong tube. Several companies use different designs, but they all focus on more water to smoke interaction, making for a better filtered and cooler hit. Some of the better known companies take it a step farther by adding diffusers into their percs, which basically break the smoke up into smaller bubbles making a cooler smoke. 

Here is an example of a 3-chambered Phx trinity. 




*What is a diffuser?* 
 A diffuser is another type of downstem for a bong. Contrary to a downstem, a diffuser resembles a test tube as its sealed on the end or pierced with many small holes or slits. These slits break up the smoke into smaller bubbles than a normal downstem. 

Why the need for smaller bubbles? The smaller the bubbles, the greater the surface area of the smoke that contacts the water, thus filtering and cooling the smoke more efficiently. This makes the bong almost silent silent. Many glass companies sell diffusers to fit their bong: Roor, Phx, and Bluedot. 

Here is a pic of a german Roor diffuser along next to a Phx diffuser.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 3, 2009)

That is a sick bong, why was this old and never responded too? Can we make these ?


----------



## King420 (Jan 3, 2009)

well phire you to make a bad ass bong like this dont even know if the exsist anymore


----------



## oddznendz420 (Feb 9, 2009)

King420 said:


> well phire you to make a bad ass bong like this dont even know if the exsist anymore


King420... These do exist still and can be purchased from Europe. I just ordered one thats 60cm (23.7in) tall with two perculating chambers and an ice catcher at the top. when i get it in ill be sure to post images!!!!! The company actually makes a few diff perculating bongs ranging from.... 65-155 whole sale price.. the retail on them is between 200-500 i ordered 4 others for my shop


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 9, 2009)

oddznendz420 said:


> King420... These do exist still and can be purchased from Europe. I just ordered one thats 60cm (23.7in) tall with two perculating chambers and an ice catcher at the top. when i get it in ill be sure to post images!!!!! The company actually makes a few diff perculating bongs ranging from.... 65-155 whole sale price.. the retail on them is between 200-500 i ordered 4 others for my shop


this was your first post. you dig up a thread from 2007 just to tell the world that you ordered a new bong.

seriously?


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 9, 2009)

the necromancy wasn't on his part


----------



## Bookworm (Feb 9, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> the necromancy wasn't on his part


the post before his was early january. he went into the archives for this.


----------



## oddznendz420 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bookworm said:


> the post before his was early january. he went into the archives for this.


actually i did a google search looking for these pieces for my shop.. and i ran across this thread.. so i put up a post because someone didnt think these pieces were still made i was deff just clarifying that they were so no i didnt go looking for this article. i was just putting something out there for people who dont know where to find these pieces.


----------



## Delaware (May 22, 2009)

yo i really got a lot out of this article and just wanted to say thank you. the cigar tube perc is a great idea, i just made one of those AND the ice catcher idea (rubberized tape, i.e. duct or electric, works best due to elasticity) and it is awesome. i own a high-end bong, and still i like to make my own. half the fun of smoking out of it is thinking that you built it, and its working, and its awesome. thanks for this post, my DYI bongs will be forever improved because of you guys.


----------



## kaozpimp (May 23, 2009)

she gets the job done. lol


----------



## oddznendz420 (Jul 8, 2009)

kaozpimp said:


> she gets the job done. lol


all i can say is f**kn wow! who makes that beautiful piece?


----------



## forestgreen (Aug 25, 2009)

oddznendz420 said:


> all i can say is f**kn wow! who makes that beautiful piece?


Yeah, Id kinda like to know too.


----------



## Tav (Apr 21, 2010)

Bookworm said:


> this was your first post. you dig up a thread from 2007 just to tell the world that you ordered a new bong.
> 
> seriously?


Someone makes his first post in a forum and you feel you need to belittle him for it?

How about me digging this up a year later? Got something to say about that?


----------



## Tav (Apr 21, 2010)

kaozpimp said:


> she gets the job done. lol


That's a masterpiece. That inline percolator is similar to one I was just looking at. Yours is no doubt a lot more expensive though...


----------



## Bookworm (Apr 26, 2010)

Tav said:


> Someone makes his first post in a forum and you feel you need to belittle him for it?
> 
> How about me digging this up a year later? Got something to say about that?


yeah, I've mellowed a lot and I loled.


----------



## sunnyice (Jul 6, 2010)

who makes this and how much?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 5, 2011)

Bookworm got pissed.  I just RIU searched bong diffuser and wanted to know the difference.


----------



## Whocaresitsathrowaway (Aug 23, 2012)

Bookworm said:


> this was your first post. you dig up a thread from 2007 just to tell the world that you ordered a new bong.
> 
> seriously?


Just dropping by from 2012. This helped. Just wanted to tell the world I'm thinking of building a bong. Seriously!


----------



## Togaholic (Feb 21, 2013)

This needs a 2013 bump, nice thread, thank you for the information.
Btw, this is at the top if you Google "diffuser bong".


----------



## Muskat (Feb 1, 2014)

This is also the first result if you Google "what is percolator bong". It's obviously a very useful thread.


----------



## Tav (Feb 1, 2014)

The thread that never dies...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Puppet
SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2014)

This is a RIU phenomenon that i do not understand.
Some one-post wonder revives a thread from the Paleozoic.
What gives, fellow pirates?


----------



## Commander Strax (Feb 3, 2014)

Ahhhh, that's better


----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (May 6, 2014)

Been smoking percolator bongs for over 5 years now and whenever I try a non-perc, the difference really is noticeable. For anyone still looking, the forum on grasscity is useful. Checked out a number of forums and noticed that many just seem to repeat the quite poor entry over on wikipedia entry.


----------



## Commander Strax (May 6, 2014)

Marijke Van Doornick said:


> Been smoking percolator bongs for over 5 years now and whenever I try a non-perc, the difference really is noticeable. For anyone still looking, the forum on grasscity is useful. Checked out a number of forums and noticed that many just seem to repeat the quite poor entry over on wikipedia entry.


----------



## KLITE (May 6, 2014)

They were an invention created by Isopropyl manufacturers to increase demand for their product.


----------



## Commander Strax (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Kickflipfrontblunt (Aug 21, 2015)

mogie said:


> *What are bong percolators and diffusers?*
> 
> 
> Contributed by: *Daego*
> ...


Great information man thank you.. After reading this article I went to my local shop and put together his piece .. It's bigger than it looks in the photo .. But to be honest I modeled it after your piece lol


----------

